# Storage Units?



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

well i dont have a basement (crawl space 3 ft high) or a garage. so i want to start so biger projects like columns and fencing. ive also stored a few things in my neighbors garage. but i dont want to make that a habit. so im looking for a cheap way to store my halloween stuff and next year my christmas lights. ive look at storage units and like $30-$50 is a little to pricey for me. the $30 i could get it but its only a 5x5. any help?

-BYH


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

BackYardHaunter said:


> well i dont have a basement (crawl space 3 ft high) or a garage. so i want to start so biger projects like columns and fencing. ive also stored a few things in my neighbors garage. but i dont want to make that a habit. so im looking for a cheap way to store my halloween stuff and next year my christmas lights. ive look at storage units and like $30-$50 is a little to pricey for me. the $30 i could get it but its only a 5x5. any help?
> 
> -BYH


I've got a 10x20 and a 1 car garage full of stuff. I need more space...lol.

I had considered buying a bus or semi-trailer to use for storage.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

10x20 how much does that cost u?

-BYH


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

BackYardHaunter said:


> 10x20 how much does that cost u?
> 
> -BYH


The storage company belongs to one of the board members for the charity we raised money for this year and he let me have it for $40/month if I paid for the year ($480) in advance. I think it's normally $65 or $70. I was paying the same price for an 8 x 10 at another storage facility.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

ohhh ok i see. thats a really deal.... i just looked it up 10x20 would cost me $110


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hot damn, those are all good deals. Spaces here in CT are ridiculous - $100/mo might get me a 5x10 on average. For 10x20 I'd be looking at $175 or so at best. Then again, I've been looking at climate controlled units because I don't want to ruin any of my mache based props due to moisture damage from fluctuating humidity.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Have you considered building a shed? We have a gypsy wagon as part of our display that we pack full of props and pull to the side yard after Halloween. We also make many of our props to be disassembled and stored more easily. Some of our props even nest within other props. Maybe you could offer to pay your neighbor a reasonable fee to store your props in his garage. That way you wouldn't feel like you were imposing, but you wouldn't be paying as much as you would to rent a full storage unit. We used to rent part of our garage out to a guy who restored cars. I can't believe we ever had extra storage space...


----------



## CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN (Jul 19, 2009)

We have a 16x20 building that my husband built, plus a barn in the back that was for his stuff, some how it now holds halloween things too and about a we still have somethings outside that will not ruin in the rain like the real tombstones.. I still need a bigger building!!!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

We have a 4' x 8' Crypt / Drag shed it hold most of our graveyard.
We're planning another for a witches hovel.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The family I haunt with has a couple of sheds in the back but also a PODS container, which is a bit pricey but the convenience is awesome. It's stored at the pods terminal, and they pay a monthly storage fee. When it's time to set up they call and a truck comes and drops the container off in the driveway, then picks it up when they're done (you pay for a dropoff/pickup cycle). It's a little extra expense but it's a perfect setup and they chalk it up to their annual entertainment budget. Like Bill told me, haunting's What They Do... if they were into hunting, fishing, scuba, whatever... they'd have a whole set of expenses for equipment/licenses/tags/whatever for that. Once you declare something an "official" hobby, it helps to make decisions to (at least semi-) regularly budget it.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Rev, I had forgotten all about PODS. The quote I got was about 160/mo for 8x8x12 unit and around 25 for delivery. Hell, if my new yard is right (and ordinances permit) I could leave that bad boy out and make it part of the display/walk-through.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

Terrormaster said:


> Hot damn, those are all good deals. Spaces here in CT are ridiculous - $100/mo might get me a 5x10 on average. For 10x20 I'd be looking at $175 or so at best. Then again, I've been looking at climate controlled units because I don't want to ruin any of my mache based props due to moisture damage from fluctuating humidity.


climate controll i thought that is stupid but now that u say about the mache i really would need to get a cilmate controlled unit. thanks!



nixie said:


> Have you considered building a shed? We have a gypsy wagon as part of our display that we pack full of props and pull to the side yard after Halloween. We also make many of our props to be disassembled and stored more easily. Some of our props even nest within other props. Maybe you could offer to pay your neighbor a reasonable fee to store your props in his garage. That way you wouldn't feel like you were imposing, but you wouldn't be paying as much as you would to rent a full storage unit. We used to rent part of our garage out to a guy who restored cars. I can't believe we ever had extra storage space...


yeah i sort of have a little thing in the back but i havent had time to finish it. but even if i build it to be able to break down i still couldent put it any where



CRAZYBOUTHALLOWEEN said:


> We have a 16x20 building that my husband built, plus a barn in the back that was for his stuff, some how it now holds halloween things too and about a we still have somethings outside that will not ruin in the rain like the real tombstones.. I still need a bigger building!!!


yeah i left out a few things like thing staic crate made from pallets. so i havenothing to lose. lol



Adam I said:


> We have a 4' x 8' Crypt / Drag shed it hold most of our graveyard.
> We're planning another for a witches hovel.


once again this is a really good idea.


Revenant said:


> The family I haunt with has a couple of sheds in the back but also a PODS container, which is a bit pricey but the convenience is awesome. It's stored at the pods terminal, and they pay a monthly storage fee. When it's time to set up they call and a truck comes and drops the container off in the driveway, then picks it up when they're done (you pay for a dropoff/pickup cycle). It's a little extra expense but it's a perfect setup and they chalk it up to their annual entertainment budget. Like Bill told me, haunting's What They Do... if they were into hunting, fishing, scuba, whatever... they'd have a whole set of expenses for equipment/licenses/tags/whatever for that. Once you declare something an "official" hobby, it helps to make decisions to (at least semi-) regularly budget it.


pods i totely forgot about them. but what i dont like about them is i wont be able to just stop by there and take a prop to work on it.


Terrormaster said:


> Thanks Rev, I had forgotten all about PODS. The quote I got was about 160/mo for 8x8x12 unit and around 25 for delivery. Hell, if my new yard is right (and ordinances permit) I could leave that bad boy out and make it part of the display/walk-through.


little to high for me.....

-BYH


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Actually did some research on PODS. Rev, you guys have been lucky. I've seen nothing but bad reviews - anywhere from rude customer service, to double charging, misquoting, nickel and diming far above the quote, adding packing extras (like blankets and boxes) without them being requested and refusing to refund them, to poor delivery and pickup scheduling. Even worse saw a couple cases where when the customer was done with the unit and scheduled a pickup they'd never show but continued charging the customer for having the unit.

@BYH: actually supposedly you CAN stop in but you have to schedule an appointment because they have to pull your unit down and put it in an accessible area. But I've read a few peeps having trouble with that as well.


----------



## GoreGator (Mar 24, 2009)

I use 1 30' long and 1 40' long, 10' high storage containers just like the ships use. Rent is only $75 each per month and they will also pick them up at season and drop them off at our location and then deliver it back after Halloween.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

so pods arent really a "good" way to go. lol

the containers i would love to get but im on a local street and people wont be very happy when they see that.


----------



## GoreGator (Mar 24, 2009)

Im lucky that I have over an acre in my back yard thats partially wooded so I just slide them in back there and no one sees them. My community would probably give me some flack if they could see them.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

yeah thats really nice then u can ust go back there any time and get something out.


----------



## GoreGator (Mar 24, 2009)

BYH-I love having my stuff right here at my fingertips anytime I want to get to em. The only thing that would be better than my current arrangements would be to finally buy my own building and leave all this stuff in year round, which Im strongly considering.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

yeah thats what one of the haunt does around here. they just lease it out year around. when i was talking to the owner he said "i would rather pay a few bills then tear down the 5 houses". i would love to have a seprate building to do a haunt then leave it all out.

-BYH


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 19, 2007)

Renting storage space is so pricey. I just keep buying storage sheds, at least I own them. I have a 2 that are 12 x 20 and one 12 x 24. You can finance one for a smaller payment than what rent is and own it. That works as long as you have a place you can put it.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I would try and build a storage shed before you get a storage unit. We have a small yard, so a shed is not an option for us. We have two storage units; one 10' by 40' and one 10' by 20'. We've also got a friend of ours who lets us store some of our walls outside on his farm.

We've got LOTS of stuff.
.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Nov 16, 2009)

yeah i might try it this summer. thanks for all the input!

-BYH


----------

